# Dealing with Impatience



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Not in me, in my dog. Niko is getting to be downright annoying at certain times. During our dinner he will lay quietly while we eat, but as soon as we stand up to bring the dishes in to the kitchen (he knows it is his dinnertime next), Niko will give out this unholy shriek and race into the kitchen. He will then whine and huff until he gets fed. We try to shush him and not put his bowl down until he is quiet.

He will also do this in the afternoon before his evening walk. God forbid DH walks Rosa first because Niko gets really bent out of shape then.

Any ideas how we can teach him to be more patient?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Niko is just over a year, so some of the behavior is because he is young and easily excited at that age. For the meal times, you might try feeding Niko at the same time you eat. For when he gets excited before his walk, try putting him in his crate for a few minutes before his walk time. Give him a treat and his favorite toy when he is in his crate. Release him when he is quiet and take him for his walk. Also, if you aren't already doing so, be sure to have a consistent play time with him - tug, fetch - to burn off some of his energy. A helpful exercise to teach patience, is to have Niko "help" you around the house. Put his leash on him and attach it to your belt. He follows you.For example when you are folding the laundry, Niko is on the down/stay. Quietly give him the command - insist he hold it, even if you have to step on the leash. Then after you're finished and are ready to put the clothes away, he follows you. You can also do a "quiet time exercise". When you are reading, Niko is on the down/stay. At the start, just do it five minutes. Then release him from the down and praise him. After a while, Niko will take a nap when you read. In the meantime, try not to react to his "shrieks". Try to stay calm and relaxed which in time will Niko to calm down.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I would not feed at the same you eat, I would make him wait and become calm BEFORE I fed him....in fact I think eating before him is a good thing...I would handle him reacting to dinner time the same way as I would any bratty behavior.....not tolerate it. Good Luck...


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

A lot has been written about eating before your dog since thats what an Alpha male does in a wolf pack. This is supposed to establish you as the alpha male. I don't know if I believe this entirely. First and foremost, you are giving the dog his meal, so this is in itself enabling the dog to eat and seen as an act of a care giver(alpha). I've practiced the eat first approach, but have not done so with my last dog. No difference at all. This is similar to other so called 'alpha' behaviors, like walking out of the house first. Its a great practice to make sure your dog doesn't bolt out the door but does nothing to establish you as a leader. Wolves, dogs, and other pack animals could care less who goes through a door first. 

My recomendation would be to ignore the annoying behavior. Wait to feed or walk the dog until he calmes down. If you feed or go out with him when he is still in his 'moment' you are rewarding that behavior and making it worse.


----------

